
The Tiny Wire Around Manhattan - gregjw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPYp3lOOOrg
======
Kaibeezy
Interesting topic. Unwatchable video, though. Is that really how it's
necessary to explain things to people these days?

The wire is called an "eruv". There are many articles about it that won't make
you feel like you have been handcuffed to a tiny desk in a kindergarten.

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/eruv-manhattan-
invisib...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/eruv-manhattan-invisible-
wire-jewish-symbolic-religious-home)

 _More than 200 cities around the world are partially encircled by an eruv._

[https://www.npr.org/2019/05/13/721551785/a-fishing-line-
enci...](https://www.npr.org/2019/05/13/721551785/a-fishing-line-encircles-
manhattan-protecting-sanctity-of-sabbath)

Status page here.

[http://eruv.nyc/](http://eruv.nyc/)

~~~
teh_klev
> There are many articles about it that won't make you feel like you have been
> handcuffed to a tiny desk in a kindergarten.

Yep, as someone in their mid 50's I find this style of narration and the
visuals utterly annoying and condescending. Sadly it's all the rage with all
the attention deficit kids. I'm clearly not their audience.

